# Lever collet closer installation



## thamar (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm very new to this site so bear with me.  I purchased a South Bend 9A and I'm in the process of restoring it.  One of the things I wanted to add to the lathe was a lever collet closer.

So far so good, but on my headstock I do NOT have the predrilled 3/8" hole for the post that th the lever collet uses.  Does anybody on this forum know the exact measurements as to where I have to drill and tap for the post?  Also, how critical is the placement of this hole? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Frank Fox (May 30, 2013)

I would like the same information for my SB-13
Frank


----------



## Old Iron (May 30, 2013)

On the flat right behind the left head stock bearing. Locate the whole as close to center as you can get it. Anyhoo thats how I did mine the 13" uses a 1/2 thread.

Paul


----------

